# Titan 440 constant blinking yellow light



## lebronjames23 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have never used my titan 440 I just got. It isn't building pressure. The light just blinks yellow the entire time.

I check the ball valve and made sure nothing was in there.

Im a newb.. any other suggesstions?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm no spray guy, but a quick search on here returned suggestions of taking it to a shop and having them swap out the pressure sensor as a test. Could be faulty right from the manufacturer.

Again, not a spray guy but the guys who do are likely busy.... spraying right now.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If it's a new machine, take it back to the store and get a new one. Otherwise, shop.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lebronjames23 said:


> I have never used my titan 440 I just got. It isn't building pressure. The light just blinks yellow the entire time.
> 
> I check the ball valve and made sure nothing was in there.
> 
> Im a newb.. any other suggesstions?


If you're not building pressure, check for the following;

1. Turn on primer valve. You should see blinking yellow light 0-200 psi
2. Turn off primer valve. Pressure builds over 1900 psi. Green light goes on.
3. Pressures between 201 and 1900 show solid yellow light


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you buy it new or used? If you bought it new I'd take it back to the people and see if they know whether it's doing what it's supposed to do or not. (I doubt if they know though.)


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Did you buy it new or used? If you bought it new I'd take it back to the people and see if they know whether it's doing what it's supposed to do or not. (I doubt if they know though.)


Are you trying to say SW people do not know anything about what they sell?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Are you trying to say SW people do not know anything about what they sell?


No not at all. They sell Titan 440's other places too. But if it is new, whoever he bought it from should be able to service it! If he bought it used then he should follow Capainter's suggestions.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I think if the light is yellow, it's about to self destruct. At least that's what I remember from Get Smart.


----------



## tnw322 (Jun 6, 2016)

The machine is not building proper pressure. If it is new, return it and Titan will replace it- no charge. If it is used you might need a new repack or you have an electrical problem causing your pressure gage to malfunction. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have to chuckle... pop up ad that appears with this thread is from Titan, asking guys to, "Tell us your own 440 story". Hey, you could win a free hat!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope to hear back from the original poster. I have an older Titan 445 that wasn't pressurizing. I mangled the primer valve pretty bad trying to determine if it was broken. After dismantling the entire unit, I discovered a tiny sliver of dried paint preventing the lower ball valve (or plate valve, located at the end of the pick up tube) from seating, which disabled the unit's ability to build pressure.

I'd also like to know if that other poster ever found the inline filter he said never existed on his Graco MX something or other, but in fact , does exist.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I hope to here back from the original poster. I have an older Titan 445 that wasn't pressurizing. I mangled the primer valve pretty bad trying to determine if it was broken. After dismantling the entire unit, I discovered a tiny sliver of dried paint preventing the lower ball valve (or plate valve, located at the end of the pick up tube) from seating, which disabled the unit's ability to build pressure.
> 
> I'd also like to know if that other poster ever found the inline filter he said never existed on his Graco MX something or other, but in fact , does exist.


That valve is why I would never own a Titan. I used to make a lot of money "fixing" this "problem". Even a little bit of paint in the cleaning water is enough to stick them shut. And any little piece of dried paint will keep them from closing. Horrible but cheap design.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> That valve is why I would never own a Titan. I used to make a lot of money "fixing" this "problem". Even a little bit of paint in the cleaning water is enough to stick them shut. And any little piece of dried paint will keep them from closing. Horrible but cheap design.


Unfortunately, I had checked the upper valve first when I should have checked the lower valve first. I could have saved myself a lot of time and grief because once I put it back together, it wouldn't pressurize. 

When I discovered the sliver, it took less than 5 minutes to get the unit pumping again. Live and learn.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

My 440 has started hissing sometimes after building pressure. I know that means it's losing pressure, but where? Is that enough information to make a diagnosis?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I clean out the manifold filter every time I clean it. I wonder if I'm not getting that piece screwed on tight enough


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AngieM said:


> My 440 has started hissing sometimes after building pressure. I know that means it's losing pressure, but where? Is that enough information to make a diagnosis?


Is it a steady hiss, or pulsating hiss, and can you locate where it's coming from?
There are other members here who actually work on these things for a living. Hopefully they will provide you the best feedback based on your description. 

I just like virtually diagnosing these things as a brain game.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

It's a steady hiss after it builds pressure. After I relieve the pressure through the prime tube, flip the lever up and turn up the pressure again, it stops. It only happens periodically, which makes me think I'm going to need a part or repair soon.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AngieM said:


> It's a steady hiss after it builds pressure. After I relieve the pressure through the prime tube, flip thhe lever up and turn up the pressure again, it stops. It only happens periodically, which makes me think I'm going to need a part or repair soon.


That may be the priming valve not seating, or a worn valve port. If it is the valve, running a mild thinner through it, followed with Corocheck (or other airless cleaning fluid, may break up any gunk that is preventing the valve from seating.

I had to change out a whole primer valve and and block assembly once because the pressure eroded the discharge port.


----------

